# Trimming mini horses hoofs



## Valley Ranch (May 29, 2010)

Greetings, We just came into 5 mini horses, 1 stallion and 4 mares. Their hoofs have trimmed badly from day one. Do you trim your mini horses? I would like to do these and do them right. 


Richard


----------



## Bunnylady (May 30, 2010)

I have 3 minis, two of which are allergic to farriers  so I have learned to do their feet myself. I touch them up every couple of weeks, so most of what I do is done with a rasp. You can learn a lot about trimming hooves from sites like:

www.barefoothorse.com


----------



## Valley Ranch (May 30, 2010)

Thanks for the posting. We'll check out that site. We save this little herd, at no small cost, they were living in the mud and unkept. We didn't need 5 horses no matter what size. But the girls love them and they appreciate the care.


----------



## patandchickens (May 30, 2010)

I'd really, really suggest having a good farrier out at least the first time. He can evaluate their feet and see whether they've foundered (common in minis, and requiring special corrective/supportive hoof care and trimming thereafter) and let you know what you've got.

I would absolutely not recommend trying a "learn to do it yourself from internet/books/video" approach, at least not before finding out whether their feet are basically good and normal. Feet are WAY too easy to screw up.

Good luck, take care,

Pat


----------



## Bunnylady (May 30, 2010)

I agree with you, Pat. There is nothing like  having a good farrier do it right, and maybe show you what to do (a lot of farriers aren't wild about getting all the way down there to where a mini keeps its hooves, so they are willing to teach you!) But the operant word is "good." When you watch a grown man beat and snatch a basically untouched weanling mini into quivering, terrified surrender, and then trim it to the point of soreness all the way around, you are reluctant to engage him. When it happens on subsequent trims, with two different farriers (not my mini then, so what could I say?) you begin to wonder about the state of hoof care in the area. (Think you know why she's allergic to farriers?)

  The third farrier that I have watched work trims every foot as if he were going to put a shoe on it. Generally speaking, I wouldn't recommend just reading or watching a video, because they can only go so far toward showing you what to do. However, it can help you spot a poor job, and a snow job! A good farrier is worth their weight in gold. Good luck in your search, I haven't found mine yet. :/


----------



## Valley Ranch (May 30, 2010)

Have you had any experience with: Recovery EQ, LaminaSaver or Remission-Granule? 
The persons we got this herd from were over feeding these minis to make up for the lack of care and housing.
Thanks Richard


Bunnylady, Thanks for your concern!


----------



## adoptedbyachicken (May 31, 2010)

Wow those are 3 very expensive products to be feeding horses rather than care for them.  

The last one is magnesium, if you want to keep them on that just buy it at a feed store in a bulk bag rather than in a can with a fancy label.  Mag is important to any horse with chronic founder or with metabolic syndrom.

The other 2 are 'secret herbs and spices' type things.  Not saying they might not help some but I don't give stuff (or take it myself) if they will not tell me what's in it.

If you look on Pete Ramey's site www.hoofrehab.com you can find list to help you find a certified trimmer in your area that has done the laminitis training with the new research and theroy.  Hopefully there is someone in your area.  Getting a good assessment on them at first will be great.  Also educate yourself with his DVD on the subject, and his trimming video is fantastic.

Hope that helps.  Good luck with them and take lots of pictures, would love to see them.

April


----------



## Valley Ranch (May 31, 2010)

Sorry, I misread! I see the light.


----------



## Valley Ranch (May 31, 2010)

Greetings, We have received very good information by Email from members of the forum. Our family is greatful for the help, hints and directions of those who have taken the time to share with us their experience and knowledge. Thankyou Richard, Nicole, Yerazel and Yerani


----------



## adoptedbyachicken (May 31, 2010)

Valley Ranch said:
			
		

> I resent the fact you imply we are not caring for them. We got these horses to care for them. We are educating ourselves on how to do just that. Sorry to have been a bother to you, please take no more of your time with this.


I certainly did not mean you, I meant the previous owners, from your comment



> The persons we got this herd from were over feeding these minis to make up for the lack of care and housing.


The money they spent on those products could have gone a long way to pay for care and housing.


----------



## Valley Ranch (Jun 1, 2010)

April, Now I'm sorry for jumping to that conclusion. 

No, they didn't use the products I listed. They overfed them with grain and high protein foods.



Richard


----------



## adoptedbyachicken (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh, well then I misread yours too, so are they foundered?  Chronic or are they still active now?  Heat in the hooves?

Pictures would help if you can post them.  Also go to www.safergrass.org for tons of information on how to help with founder and the nutritional challenge of rehabing them.  The magnesium is important but like I said that can be gotten very inexpensive, don't pay a fancy price for it.

Good luck.


----------



## Valley Ranch (Jun 1, 2010)

They are active. Today we cleaned their hoofs, frogs are black on three of them. painted them all with iodine and wormed them. The girls plan to do the hoofs daily. As far as heat in the hoofs didn't notice, I had gloves on, the girls say they felt normal. The stallion's hoofs are in good shape. He .Zepure so the girls named him ,can open latches with his mouth. He got out twice, he looks great running.

Yesterday we picked up bales of grass hay. Magnesium was not to be had at the feed store, she'll try to get some for us. We may have to use remission.


----------



## adoptedbyachicken (Jun 1, 2010)

Any feed mill, like one that creates pellet chicken feed or tex horse ration will have a supply of mag in 50 pound bags.  Often you have to get a whole bag and you will have a lifetime supply for minis I figure, but some places will split bags into 10 pounds for the customers.  Last 50 lbs bag I got was only $15 and for my one Cushings horse it will last a very long time.  Just needs dry storage.

I had a latch opener once, they are brats!  Made me laugh a few times though, they are so proud of their ability.  Use a chain and big clip, or latches that allow a clip to be put through it to slow that down.  However be warned, if I really wanted Red to stay in I used a chain and padlock.  The only thing he never figured out was how to use keys.


----------



## Valley Ranch (Jun 3, 2010)

I'll look for a mill. There should be such off the hill on the Nevada side. The girls are cleaning the hooves and coating with a mixture of iodine and oil of pine tar daily. They are feeling better now that they are trimed.


----------

